# Whats up everyone!



## erix23 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey I was a regular ology member and was referred here by a friend I got started on some gear...I am 38  5 foot 4  187.5 ...5 or 6 cycles...Now on blast and cruise for life...bench 350 for 6 ....arms 18 inches....never competed ,,hope to one day...NEw York baby!   Erix


----------



## erix23 (Aug 26, 2014)

cant upload pic


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome bro.... 

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## Riles (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## heckvr4 (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome !


----------



## dagambd (Aug 27, 2014)

welcome


----------



## squatdaddy (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome..to IMF.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## Gracieboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## TexxGearsRep (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi welcome to IMF!


----------



## heff4879 (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

